# Including header file using HTML



## linda.profes (Oct 22, 2007)

Is it possible to include a header and footer file using HTML? I have my file as a .html and need to be able to include the HTML for the header and footer. Anyone know how I can do this?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 22, 2007)

Add it to what? It helps if you tell us what you're talking about.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 23, 2007)

not possible in pure html.

if you have php support you can do
<?php include("file.html"); ?> in your html code


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 23, 2007)

hey i would like colourful names like you Dan and W1z, how and how, or is it for the special ones only!!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 23, 2007)

You can also use server side includes if the web server supports it (and most do).

<!-- #include file="yourfilename.html --> or <!-- #include virtual="yourfilename.html" --> 

In case it doesn't here are various options, including the one W1z mentioned.


----------



## anand1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Look at this link for more...
Link


----------

